# Help id this fish please



## Mickeyw (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi forum, I bought this fish 2 days ago from a shop and no one seems to no the name of it, the staff in the shop said it's a Malawi 
Could some help to identify it please as I've had to put it in my other tank by itself as it was attacking my other cichlids.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

It looks like Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus, but a better pic would help. They usually get around 10" and have the attitude to back up every inch.


----------



## Mickeyw (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you so much, yea it was bullying my others so had to take it out and put it in my other tank


----------

